# Achat iPhone 12 Pro Max d'occasion



## Oublieux (7 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je compte acheter prochainement un iPhone 12 Pro Max sur Leboncoin par exemple. Je fuis le neuf vu les tarifs pratiqués, d'autant que je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaise surprise en achetant d'occasion. Ce sera mon 4 ou 5ème iPhone acheté de la sorte.
J'ai un peu plus de mal à trouver cet iPhone par rapport aux précédents. 

Je fais face à une situation nouvelle pour moi : il s'agi(rai)t d'un iPhone sous blister, acheté aux enchères par lot (soit !).
Le numéro de série est bien reconnu sur le site d'Apple mais celui-ci renvoie la précision suivante :



> Veuillez activer votre appareil​Nous ne sommes pas en mesure d’afficher les détails de la couverture, car votre appareil n’a pas été enregistré. Veuillez contacter votre détaillant de produits Apple ou votre opérateur mobile pour enregistrer cet appareil.



Qu'en pensez-vous ? Y a-t-il un risque particulier ? Je passe bien sûr les premières étapes qui ont été vérifiées (le compte du vendeur a été créé en 2016, il répond à toutes mes questions, me fournit les informations demandées...)

Merci par avance pour votre aide 
Alexandre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour ,

Je suis assez surpris par

iPhone sous blister, acheté aux enchères par lot


----------



## edenpulse (7 Septembre 2021)

LA question c'est surtout a quel prix il est vendu.


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2021)

Oublieux a dit:


> Je fuis le neuf vu les tarifs pratiqués


Et moi je fuis LBC vu le nombre d'arnaques pratiquées. Sur le fond, c'est toi le payeur, c'est toi qui décides.


----------



## Oublieux (7 Septembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> LA question c'est surtout a quel prix il est vendu.


Il est affiché à 930€, après négo il doit pouvoir tomber à 850€


Locke a dit:


> Et moi je fuis LBC vu le nombre d'arnaques pratiquées. Sur le fond, c'est toi le payeur, c'est toi qui décides.


D'accord, mais de mon côté je privilégie les appareils d'occasion, que ce soit mes iPhone mais aussi tout le reste : mon home cinéma, mon iPad, mon PC... c'est comme ça pour tout.
Le principal est de savoir détecter ces arnaques justement et face à cette situation je me sentais un peu moins confiant.


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Septembre 2021)

LBC, c'est comme les forums, il y a du bon et du mauvais 

j'ai acheté mon iPhone dessus. la personne était très sérieuse elle m'a laissé la possibilité de le tester, de mettre mon iCloud,
d'appeler avec etc ...

il y avait la facture à son nom, que j'ai vérifié avec sa pièce d'identité
(bon ce n'est peut etre pas 100% de fiabilité mais ça aide au choix)


----------



## Sud083 (7 Septembre 2021)

LeBonCoin y’a du bon et du moins bon, par contre c’est un site qui est clairement orienté produit d’occasion 

Quand je vois du neuf sous blister je m’interroge sur la provenance… 
Encore plus quand c’est « acheté par lot » 

Si le prix est douteux ça veut tout dire…


----------



## Neyres (7 Septembre 2021)

> Veuillez activer votre appareil​Nous ne sommes pas en mesure d’afficher les détails de la couverture, car votre appareil n’a pas été enregistré. Veuillez contacter votre détaillant de produits Apple ou votre opérateur mobile pour enregistrer cet appareil.



Il n'a simplement jamais été activé, je ne comprend pas le problème. Si il était apparu sur le site Apple, c'est qu'il aurait été activé, donc pas neuf ...
Il n'est pas blacklisté ?  etc ...
Pour moi il n'y a pas de soucis, mais bon les arnaques ont beaucoup d'imaginations ...
PS: en Suisse il existe des rabais pour achat en quantité


----------



## Oublieux (9 Septembre 2021)

Pour le coup, le prix n'était pas douteux, 930€ ça reste même assez cher pour un iPhone acheté sur Leboncoin. J'ai acheté un iPhone 12 Pro Max à Madame pour 750€ avec coque et chargeur MagSafe - ce prix me semble plus juste avec la sortie imminente de l'iPhone 13 et les promos qu'on trouve actuellement (le 12 Pro Max passe à 1050€ neuf en 256 Go sur Cdiscount par exemple).
Dans tous les cas, j'ai abandonné l'iPhone dont je parlais au début de ce fil. J'en ai trouvé un autre en 256 Go, batterie à 98% avec facture Apple à 850€.
La personne m'a envoyé la facture, dont voici la partie supérieure (j'avoue ne pas avoir l'habitude des factures Apple) :






Je vois "pays d'origine : CN" (donc Canada je suppose), ça vous paraît OK ? Il me semble que ça ne change pas grand-chose vis-à-vis de son utilisation en France.



> Pour moi il n'y a pas de soucis, mais bon les arnaques ont beaucoup d'imaginations ...


Pour avoir contacté quelques vendeurs tout de même, je peux confirmer qu'ils ont parfois de l'imagination. Mais jusqu'à présent (je croise les doigts !), les arnaques restent tout de même faciles à identifier, dès lors qu'on demande la facture (où apparaît généralement le numéro de série) + une capture d'écran du numéro de série de l'iPhone, qu'on vérifie ensuite sur le site d'Apple. Demander la carte d'identité et la comparer au nom sur la facture est aussi un bon moyen de s'assurer que tout est OK.


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2021)

Oublieux a dit:


> Je vois "pays d'origine : CN" (donc Canada je suppose), ça vous paraît OK ?


Non, par défaut CN c'est pour identifier la Chine, pour le Canada c'est CA. Ta facture paraît clean.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Il faut être prudent


----------



## Tellic (22 Septembre 2021)

Je ne me risquerais pas à acheter un iPhone sur LBC, même si j'avoue que j'ai acheté du matériel de la pomme à savoir des adaptateurs Mini Display vers VGA, DVI et HDMI + un clavier Apple. Mais j'ai demandé à pouvoir le tester avant l'achat. j'ai amené pour MBP de 2012 et c'était nickel. Content qu'il accompagne mon Mac Mini.

Pour revenir à l'iPhone achetable sur LBC, vérifier le fonctionnement de l'écran tactile sur toute la surface, les boutons latéraux, le fonctionnement de l'accès réseau + wifi, rétroéclairage, luminosité et connectique (alimentation...). Une chose pas testable, durée de la charge de la batterie.

Moi, j'ai pas confiance pour faire un achat de ce type sur cette plateforme.


----------



## eckri (6 Octobre 2021)

Pourquoi pas essayer Facebook marketplace tu peux choisir dans un rayon autour de chez toi


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Octobre 2021)

j'ai pris mon 12 Pro sur LBC à un vendeur qui habite d'après "Plans" à 230m de chez moi.
j'ai pu testé l'iPhone dans tous les sens.
je suis très content.


----------



## Oublieux (6 Octobre 2021)

Hello,
J’en avais finalement trouvé un sur Leboncoin en 256 Go à 800€. J’ai revendu le premier que j’ai acheté (acheté d’ailleurs sur Market Place), ceci avant la création de cette discussion car la couleur ne me plaisait pas (acheté 750€ avec coque et chargeur MagSafe). J’ai aussi revendu le chargeur MagSafe qui ne m’a franchement pas convaincu, je ne lui ai pas trouvé une grande utilité. Aucun problème ni avec l’un ni avec l’autre, un prix largement inférieur au neuf et à chaque fois une batterie en très bon état (97 et 98%)


----------



## eckri (6 Octobre 2021)

on devrait tous faire comme toi, j'ai le tort d'acheter neuf


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

eckri a dit:


> on devrait tous faire comme toi, j'ai le tort d'acheter neuf


Tout dépend du prix ou te l'achète neuf


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Octobre 2021)

en neuf pas trop cher, il n'y a qu'en payant un forfait très cher avec un opérateur.
c'est simplement reporter le prix de l'iPhone dans le forfait


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> en neuf pas trop cher, il n'y a qu'en payant un forfait très cher avec un opérateur.
> c'est simplement reporter le prix de l'iPhone dans le forfait


Ou en renouvellement


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Octobre 2021)

oui sur un forfait très cher.

de toutes façons, ils ne vont pas les brader pour nos beaux yeux.
et quand c'est gratuit c'est toi le produit


----------



## Oublieux (6 Octobre 2021)

Ça ne sera jamais valable avec les forfaits qu’on a aujourd’hui à 8-10€ avec 40 Go de data 

avec une bonne promo, le prix du neuf peut être intéressant, mais j’y vois surtout un argument pour faire baisser encore le prix de l’occasion 

par exemple une Watch 6 affichée à 350€ sur leboncoin, tu mets les dernières promos en face (des sites spécialisés les recensent et c’est bien pratique), le vendeur est susceptible de baisser le prix.

 2 contraintes avec l’occasion à la fin : il faut bien vérifier le produit + être patient (c’est + facile d’aller chez Boulanger, de se servir et de repartir tranquillement !)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

J'ai un forfait open et je prend toujours en renouvellement


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai un forfait open et je prend toujours en renouvellement


oui donc c'est bien le prix de ton forfait qui paie l'iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> oui donc c'est bien le prix de ton forfait qui paie l'iPhone


Je sais pas trop , j'ai jamais fais de calcul


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ou en renouvellement


Ce n'est pas forcément une bonne affaire, car il faut préciser que l'opérateur téléphonique va imposer un réengagement à minima de 2 ans ! Et chez Orange ils sont très forts pour faire passer la pilule !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas forcément une bonne affaire, car il faut préciser que l'opérateur téléphonique va imposer un réengagement à minima de 2 ans ! Et chez Orange ils sont très forts pour faire passer la pilule !


C'est bien cela , bon Orange , j'ai pas le choix  
Apres la bonne affaire , je doute  le smartphone est automatiquement réglé , mais pas facile de faire le calcul pour comparer


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2021)

eckri a dit:


> on devrait tous faire comme toi, j'ai le tort d'acheter neuf


À condition de tomber sur la bonne affaire et que ce ne soit pas une arnaque, car ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent ! Et sans contestation possible le Refurb d'Apple, même si c'est plus cher, donnera l'avantage d'avoir une garantie comme pour un matériel neuf.


----------



## Oublieux (6 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est bien cela , bon Orange , j'ai pas le choix
> Apres la bonne affaire , je doute  le smartphone est automatiquement réglé , mais pas facile de faire le calcul pour comparer


Ben, ça semble pourtant facile à calculer
Prix du forfait * 24 + prix de l’iPhone des 2 côtés, tu compares ensuite !




Locke a dit:


> À condition de tomber sur la bonne affaire et que ce ne soit pas une arnaque, car ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent ! Et sans contestation possible le Refurb d'Apple, même si c'est plus cher, donnera l'avantage d'avoir une garantie comme pour un matériel neuf.



D’accord avec ça, mais en étant vigilant on se prémunit de bien des risques. Un 3GS acheté sur leboncoin, un X, un XS Max, 2 12 Pro Max, un iPad Pro (ainsi qu’un PC gamer, un home cinema…) : aucune mauvaise surprise. Évidemment, je ne vais pas chercher les iPhone vendus 10 fois moins cher que la moyenne et les profils leboncoin donnent généralement une excellente indication. Mais de toute façon il n’y a pas de débat : oui il y a des risques, et ils nécessitent d’être prudent


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Oublieux a dit:


> Ben, ça semble pourtant facile à calculer
> Prix du forfait * 24 + prix de l’iPhone des 2 côtés, tu compares ensuite !


Bah non , car si j'achète un téléphone seul , il me faut aussi un forfait 
en plus avec mon forfait open qui combine  , l'abonnement smartphone , la ligne fixe , la télévision , l'abonnement Netflix pas facile de faire un calcul


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2021)

Oublieux a dit:


> Mais de toute façon il n’y a pas de débat : oui il y a des risques, et ils nécessitent d’être prudent


Le problème est que beaucoup ne le sont pas et que l'on retrouve dans les forums !


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah non , car si j'achète un téléphone seul , il me faut aussi un forfait
> en plus avec mon forfait open qui combine , l'abonnement smartphone , la ligne fixe , la télévision , l'abonnement Netflix pas facile de faire un calcul


J'ai quitté Orange parce que l'agent en magasin était incapable de me dire combien me coûtait mon abonnement internet et celui du forfait portable. Et, leur connerie, c'est valable avec n'importe quelle offre Open ! Comment dans ces conditions peux-tu faire un calcul, une comparaison ?

Maintenant chez Free, j'ai bien une facture distincte pour internet et pour mobiles, au pluriel, vu que j'ai 2 lignes mobiles ? Au moins, c'est clair, c'est propre et ça me coûte beaucoup moins cher.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai quitté Orange parce que l'agent en magasin était incapable de me dire combien me coûtait mon abonnement internet et celui du forfait portable. Et, leur connerie, c'est valable avec n'importe quelle offre Open ! Comment dans ces conditions peux-tu faire un calcul, une comparaison ?
> 
> Maintenant chez Free, j'ai bien une facture distincte pour internet et pour mobiles, au pluriel, vu que j'ai 2 lignes mobiles ? Au moins, c'est clair, c'est propre et ça me coûte beaucoup moins cher.


En effet chez Orange , pas de détail sur la facture


----------

